# Plates?



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

If you buy a car from a private seller, you can put your old plates on the new car for 7 days, correct?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

incorrect


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

You can but its still illegal.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

The back of your registration has an explanation


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

The back of the registration says I can for 7 days. I just want to be sure.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

redsox03 said:


> The back of the registration says I can for 7 days. I just want to be sure.


Wow! I bad....I know in NH you cant but damn if Ma doesnt beat to its own drummer


----------

